
Why the Government Should Not Regulate Content Moderation of Social Media - erikig
https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/why-government-should-not-regulate-content-moderation-social-media
======
joeblow9999
this is the most self evident truth if politics perhaps ever

